# Eurovision 2009



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

Anyone watching it just now?

I'm sure it's streaming somewhere. You missed a couple of acts though. Haha.

EDIT: stream!


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

Aaaah! I missed the start and only started watching around Moldova. 

Moldova's backing dancers were fantastic. Look at their legs go!
Malta's singer was pretty damn good, especially given it was just her.
Estonia's cellists are epic. The singer's really pretty, too. And yay for not singing a song in English~
Lol, Ronan Keating wrote Denmark's song. I find that way too funny. What did the singer think he was wearing, though? And he'd be a lot less creepy if he stopped leering at the camera.


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

Estonia was great, yeah. Denmark is just creepy XD If he wasn't trying so hard to be Ronan Keating, man.


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

OH JESUS Germany's trousers are horrifying. And the woman with the whip in the corset's waist is like... 3 inches. o.O

Haha, I adore Graham Norton's commentary. I'm laughing so hard at the odd backing dancer out in Turkey's song XD
And is it just me or is that other guy wearing a silk skirt and ribbons?

OH MY GOD. What the hell is wrong with Albania's entry? 'Creepy' doesn't begin to cover it O.O The singer has a good voice, but... who the hell thought those _things _were a good idea? Breakdancing Charlie Chaplins/Jokers/Ben Stillers and I don't even know how to describe the blue... thing.

Norway's singer looks like a disconcerting mix between Zac Efron and a guy in my old ICT class. I do quite like the folkey feel and the violins and stuff, though.

(don't mind me keeping a running commentary here; I just think I'm really annoying my tiwtter feed)


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

XD The backing dancer now makes sense! Graham Norton is really growing on me.

But yeah Dita von Teese, man. :( Terrifying.

Albania... hmm, I dunno. It's kinda weird.

EDIT: ARE YOU KIDDING
NORWAY IS ADORABLE
I want to hug him :(

<Tailsy> drummer...?
<Tailsy> why not ;;
<Tailsy> what the fu-
<Harlequin> Be My Valentine (Anti-Crisis Girl)
<Harlequin> what the hell is this
<Tailsy> what IS this

lol what the hell, Ukraine??


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

Corsets in general are creepy, but as a friend of mine put it "where does Dita von Teese keep her internal organs?".

Ukraine's singer is so _angry_. And her silvery-300 backing dancers amuse me muchly. Her set is very cool, though.

And everyone referring to the singers by the country they're singing for keeps making me think of some kind of absolutely crazy Hetalia crossover. Just me?

Aww, I feel so bad for the poor Romanian singer! D: 
Haha, Romania's "singer" is getting pretty closer to her backing dancers.

We're next!


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

The drummer was hysterical. I want her.

Romania...??
EDIT: WORST CONCEALMENT EVER.


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

what the fuck romania

I like your song but

fucking cheating cunts.

Ukraine was brilliant

also I loved Germany's entry (except his trousers were gay)


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

The UK still needs more gay.


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

Heh, the UK's wearing the longest dress so far. And Andy looks so happy at his big piano~ Gotta say, though, the song's lyrics are pretty crap, and while she has a really pretty voice, it's so... unenergetic compared to the others.

I just _do not understand _the girls wearing the flag t-shirts with European buildings on their heads when every country's introduced.


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

Jade Ewen needs more faggotry, sorry. sorrrry. 

finland is great though

maybe it's because I am a giant fucking fag but I love it. Eurovision <3. this is brilliant! I want it again. DO IT ALL AGAIN PLZ. :(

(next year we'd better have some more faggotry)


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

Oh Spain. <3


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

The non-rap part of Finland is really cool, but the beginning was prettyy awful. The burning-stick-men were absolutely great, though <3

Aww, only one more?
Spain's male backing dancers have more feminine hair than the singer. Also, her dress is horrible. The vanishing thing was pretty cool, though, I must say :)


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

Spain had a little more faggotry than Britain did but still nowhere near enough. :(


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> The non-rap part of Finland is really cool, but the beginning was prettyy awful. The burning-stick-men were absolutely great, though <3
> 
> Aww, only one more?
> Spain's male backing dancers have more feminine hair than the singer. Also, her dress is horrible. The vanishing thing was pretty cool, though, I must say :)


Spain were lesbians I swearrrr. so was France.

OH MY GOD VOTING STARTEDDDDDD AAAAA (wtf astronauts)

oh my god I love Sweden.


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

Loved pretty much all of them. <3


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

Aww, I feel like I can't vote, given I only came in halfway through ): 

Though from the highlights, I can say that Israel's drum-girls look great, Portugal's set looks fantastic, Iceland's wearing Glinda's Act II dress and woah Armenia's song is... weird. O.o  Azerbaijan's is catchy and B&H's is unintentionally hilarious.

I think I might like Estonia's best.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 16, 2009)

Dita Von Teese = awesome.

The Albanian entry was just creepy, though. Eugh.


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Aww, I feel like I can't vote, given I only came in halfway through ):
> 
> Though from the highlights, I can say that Israel's drum-girls look great, Portugal's set looks fantastic, Iceland's wearing Glinda's Act II dress and woah Armenia's song is... weird. O.o  Azerbaijan's is catchy and B&H's is unintentionally hilarious.
> 
> I think I might like Estonia's best.


Portugal sucked balls. Iceland wasn't too good. Armenia was odd, yeah. Aysel from Azerbaijan was SO PRETTY. Portugal sucked :((

I love Sweden's, idk why. also Greece. and Germany. and Finland. And Ukraine. and and and ... :D


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

Ukraine's song was good, but the set and choreography was, franky, scary. I liked Romania's song, but they're so, so mean D<

I just like Portugal's bright, shiny background :D


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

DON'T LET THE BACKGROUND FOOL YOU, THE SONG SUCKED!!!

Finland was so good, catchy and just ...<3

the UK won't win, though.


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

Oh, of course not. We never do. Which brings up the Eurovison Drinking Game! You get a huge map and drink whenever neighbouring countries give each other 12 points. Instadrunkness :D

The interval act is... trippy. Really pretty, but makes me feel a little dizzy. Like Cirque de Soliel meets Mushishi meets a lot of halluconogenic drugs.
I still love Graham's commentary; "It is beautiful, but how _anyone _ever thought of it... it's like going to the fair and winning a girl in a plastic bag".


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

Yes I love Graham, he's great. I'm glad we've got some points, it is good. I think Norway might win though i---OH MY GOD MORE POINTS FOR US. ty malta


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

Aww, Malta voting for Iceland. Islands unite! Christ, Norway's gonna win by a landslide. I absolutely cannot belive how well the UK is doing.

Iceland: "The entire nation has chipped in to pay for the satellite link" Love it XDDD

Spain are so rejected. Nil points. ):


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

OH MY GOD WE'RE GETTING POINTS WTF


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

"Here's the comedy twist... this isn't a Russian folk song; it's a song by TaTu!" I _died _XD

What the hell are we doing so well for? _Nobody _likes the UK! Get a load of Iceland, though; I totally didn't imagine them doing anywhere near as well. 

"If you take good care of it, a DVD can last for 100 years" - What the hell?


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

yeah, I was like "the fuck." I love this year though it's so much better than previous years.

We're doing fairly well. Most points since 1998!


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2009)

Christ, I bet the Norwegians are getting bored of dancing every time they get 12 points. 

I really like how half the countries pronounce it "Moss-CO" and the other say "Moss-COW".

Awww, top 5! Go us! :D


----------



## Harlequin (May 16, 2009)

That's actually a p. good turn out!


----------



## Tailsy (May 16, 2009)

Fifth! Damn, we were awesome.

Norway is just so cuuuute


----------



## opaltiger (May 16, 2009)

worst eurovision since... eh, since I've bothered to watch them.

would like to know how much the norwegians paid the russians, though. "judges", indeed.


----------



## Butterfree (May 16, 2009)

opal, there is a separate jury in each country; you'd have to bribe them _all_.

Apparently the Norwegian guy did have a drink with the head of the Russian jury (at the Russian's request, without knowing he was the head of the jury) the other day, but that head of the Russian jury resigned, so...

And what are you talking about; it was a pretty good Eurovision. :( They're always silly and the songs are bad! You're just setting your standards too high after Lordi, who were indeed full of win.

I didn't really like UK's entry; mostly the singer's voice just wasn't my type.

I think this is the first time I've _really liked_ our entry, and in fact I thought it was one of the best songs this year (or rather, a decent song with one of the very best singers especially considering she's only 18), so I'm happy with the second place. :D I really hadn't dared to hope we'd end up that high.

The Norwegian was adorable. :3 Personally, though, I voted for Malta. It was a pretty song and the singer was great.


----------



## opaltiger (May 16, 2009)

> opal, there is a separate jury in each country; you'd have to bribe them all.


or _so they say_



> And what are you talking about; it was a pretty good Eurovision. :( They're always silly and the songs are bad! You're just setting your standards too high after Lordi, who were indeed full of win.


yeah, you're right. it's shit every year


----------



## Dannichu (May 17, 2009)

No; it's _fabulous _every year :3

Malta was fantastic, yeah; I love the pyrotechnics and super-cool backing dancers and expensive sets and things, but the simplicity of her song was so great.
I still really love Estonia and am so thrilled they got as high as they did. Cellos ftw.

I didn't like the UK's entry too much either; they got Andrew Lloyd Webber to write the song and even though I don't like him too much (I'll never forgive him for Cats; I want my three hours back, dammit), I figured it'd be better, especially lyric-wise, than it was. Jade's a pretty fab singer, though, you've gotta give her that. 

I actually think Romaniaguy looks a little creepy.


----------



## Harlequin (May 17, 2009)

How can you *not* love Eurovision? It is *fabulous*. It is *delicious*. It is one of the best displays of camp I have ever seen. So good. <3

Malta was brilliant. I wasn't expecting her, though. I was like "oh wow" when I saw her.

I think the reason UK people like it so much is because our commentary is top notch. Terry Wogan was brilliant and Graham Norton was a perfect successor I think. His commentary made it so much better. <3


----------



## Minish (May 17, 2009)

Ahhh, I wish I'd posted here as it happened. XD

Gahh, I love Eurovision so much. Personally I think this was the best turnout in years - I liked nearly _all_ of the songs, which is saying something 'cause usually there's at least one that's absolute crap. I can't remember what each country had, or I'd say my thoughts on all of them, but these are the ones that stood out to me:

Norway: UMG WHOA. He is so adorable and gahhhhh I'm so glad this song won. <3 I would have definitely voted for it if I could. It's been stuck in my head for days now. XD Aww, I love him so much.

Estonia: I'm surprised this didn't get higher, and I was expecting the UK to vote more for it... I really loved it, it was my second favourite act. She has such a lovely voice, and the song generally was just awesome.

I also liked Portugal because it was just so _happy_. XD I have no idea why Azerbaijan and Turkey got so high, I remember theirs not exactly being the best. But yeah, whatever. I didn't like Iceland's that much, and I didn't like ours too much either...

But yeah. Really loved it this year. I watched the final for the whole three hours and fifteen minutes. XD I'm really annoyed Graham Norton commentated though, he was so annoying.


----------



## Dannichu (May 17, 2009)

Aww, I really liked Graham's commentary; I think I still like Terry Wogan best, but I love how they never take it at all seriously and make fun of pretty much everything X3

I thought it was really great this year - I'm really annoyed with myself for missing so much - and it while it wasn't as camp as ususal, the utter craziness of some of the acts (I'm looking at _you_, Albania) made it all better :)


----------



## Tailsy (May 17, 2009)

Are you kidding, Germany's made me giggle for like two hours straight. Now I can't stop listening to it. IT'S THE SHINY TROUSERS.


----------



## Harlequin (May 17, 2009)

Germany's was *totally* the best. MISS KISS KISS BANG~ 

I also liked Sweden's, and come ON! Graham was _brilliant_. He started off a bit slowly but as the night went on he got so much better <3. Also, Turkey's was _awesome_. DUM TEK TEK!


----------



## H-land (May 19, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Are you kidding, Germany's made me giggle for like two hours straight. Now I can't stop listening to it. IT'S THE SHINY TROUSERS.





Harlequin said:


> Germany's was *totally* the best. MISS KISS KISS BANG~


I have to agree that Germany did a bang-up job. Tailsy was talking about Germany's entry a few days ago and it got me interested, so I went and listened to it and now it's still stuck in my head. Curse you, Tailsy. _Curse you!_

I haven't listened to everything yet, though, so, to be completely fair, I ought to go do that right now...
ETA: The Ukraine, Turkey, Armenia, Montenegro, Norway, and Malta caught my attention (in positive ways) the most. (I already mentioned that I loved Germany's entry.) The Ukraine's would have been much better if I didn't understand the lyrics. Armenia's was a wonderful change of pace, and rather a pleasant surprise as I was listening to all of the entries. Malta's didn't really stand out for me until quite near of the song, but... I dunno. Norway was just catchy. Turkey had a very nice percussion bit. I'm not exactly sure _why_ I liked Montenegro's, but it was interesting.


----------

